# Lineman Trainee Hiring Process



## Dominic (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello all,

Recently went for an interview for the Lineman Trainee Position in NY.. got a call to come back for a 2 day evaluation. Can anyone tell me what i should expect as part of this evaluation? I do believe there is a physical and drug screening, but is there anything I should expect as far as the actual job like pole climbing?

Thank you!


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not sure how Amtrak handles it, but you will likely have to prove your ability to work "in the air." After appropriate training, you may be taken to a training center or maybe even an actual line section and asked to climb and do some typical tasks.

By circuit miles, Amtrak has one of the most extensive high voltage electric transmission networks in the northeast - about 1100 miles of 138kV lines. Most of those 138kV circuits are located at the top of the catenary structures between New York, Harrisburg, and Washington. Working those lines requires climbing the structure and securing in a work position in the conductor area. Climbing can mean using steps welded on the structures, or can involve a method called "skating" - where the climber wears a special pair of boots with ratchet clamps that allow the person to shimmy up the structure using the beam flanges. The work can include rigging for change-out of broken insulators, worn clamps, repairing damaged conductors, repairs of the structures, among other items.

Amtrak catenary structures are rather slender and tend to move about in the wind. Working 100 feet in the air on a slender, moving structure with high voltage power just feet away takes a special personal make-up. Some people have it, and some do not. Those that have it, do it effortlessly, and love the job. It is hard work, but is also very rewarding - both from a job satisfaction and financial standpoint.

I used to work for a large, east coast utility in high voltage transmission engineering. I don't think I ever met a transmission lineman who did not enjoy the job.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Andy0802 (May 22, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Recently went for an interview for the Lineman Trainee Position in NY.. got a call to come back for a 2 day evaluation. Can anyone tell me what i should expect as part of this evaluation? I do believe there is a physical and drug screening, but is there anything I should expect as far as the actual job like pole climbing?
> 
> Thank you!



What did the evaluation consist of?


----------



## Acela150 (May 22, 2019)

Andy0802 said:


> What did the evaluation consist of?



I can almost promise you that the person who started this topic has all but forgotten that they asked. Considering it was 6 years ago.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 23, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> I can almost promise you that the person who started this topic has all but forgotten that they asked. Considering it was 6 years ago.



Well, according to this thread the evaluation never actually happened. Maybe on the way to the test site the OP saw a downed power line and decided to fix it. Unfortunately since he didn't complete his training he forgot a step and was vaporized in a flash of modern art. And then there's that poor guy who lost his way and spent years aimlessly wondering the streets looking for a shower in Sacramento...


----------



## Acela150 (May 23, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Well, according to this thread the evaluation never actually happened. Maybe on the way to the test site the OP saw a downed power line and decided to fix it. Unfortunately since he didn't complete his training he forgot a step and was vaporized in a flash of modern art. And then there's that poor guy who lost his way and spent years aimlessly wondering the streets looking for a shower in Sacramento...



LMAO!!!!


----------

